# Applikation als Applet



## *neo* (7. Mai 2005)

hallo,

ich bin neu hier und versuche genau mein problem zu beschreiben.

ich habe eine kleine zähler applikation geschrieben die aus einer klasse main und einer klasse zaehler besteht, wobei zaehler von jframe abgeleitet ist. diese klasse zaehler wird in der main erstellt und genutzt. die klasse zaehler selbst besteht aus 6 buttons und einem label. es befinden sich ein paar funktionen darin!

ich würde diese "applikation" gerne auch als applet benutzen. vielleicht kann mir da jemand ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen.


```
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Main{
	public static void main(String[] args){
	Zaehler w = new Zaehler();	 
	w.setResizable(false);	
	w.pack();			
	w.setVisible(true);

	WindowListener listener = new WindowAdapter(){
		public void windowClosing(WindowEvent we){
			System.exit(0);
		}
	};

	w.addWindowListener(listener);	

	}
}
```

ich weiß das man etwas in der main ändern muss ich weiß nut nicht genau was!!
vielleicht kann ich auf eure hilfe zählen 

MFG
neo


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2005)

So geht das nicht! Du kannst nicht aus einer von JFrame abgeleiteten Klasse ein Applet machen.
Und schon gar nicht, in dem du nur was in deiner Klasse Main änderst.


----------



## *neo* (7. Mai 2005)

hallo,

OK!! wie muss ich es den machen? wie ist den die normale vorgehensweise? ich bin da etwas gehemt! ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich es dann machen muss!

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2005)

Du kannst dein Programm statt von JFrame von JApplet erben lassen, somit hast Du schon mal das Applet.
Um das Applet nun auch in einem JFrame ablaufen zu lassen, schreibst du den Code für einen JFrame und fügst z.B. in einem BorderLayout das JApplet in den CENTER-Bereich.
Dazu erstellst Du eine Instanz des JApplets und rufst die in Applets typische init()-Methode auf, u.U. auch die start()-Methode, je nach dem, wie du das Applet aufgebaut hast.. Danach fügst du das JApplet mit der add()-Methode zum JFrame hinzu.


----------

